# New Track In Boyertown Pa. Area



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Racers are welcome to come out to race @ our track.
S&E Raceway is looking for racers in the Boyertown area to come out and race @ our Home/Club track.
We will be racing 1/32 Dirt Mods along with other classes.
Racing will be held friday nights and maybe over the weekend if the demands are there.
Please contact me [email protected]
The racers have had alot of fun on our newly built track checkout our website.

http://geocities.com/seraceway/

We are keeping it simple so that everybody has alot of fun,so if you are looking for a good time and alot of racing check us out.
S&E Motorsports has bodies for sale along with SCX cars and Racer cars.Also we have Alpha Tires right [email protected] our track.:tongue:
During warmer weather we offer RC racing on our closed M track. This is the HOT SPOT to have alot of fun!:thumbsup:

Thank you,


--------------------
Ed Miller

S&E MOTORSPORTS


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello HT Family! S&E Raceway & Laminated Bodies, is the IN thing. They are of high quality built.

The Slot Car Track, is awesome. Ed & Sherri and family, are the nicest and true people we have ever met and we love them. 

ED you're really going to have an SCX Club Race.

The have a very nice Offroad Track and want you all to come out and play.

Very Nice Family, Very Nice Track and Very Nice People.


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*New track*

Marcus,
Thank you for your kind words. You and your family are the greatest.

S&E Motorsports has the best custom laminated slot car bodies.They not only look good but they WORK!:thumbsup:
S&E Motorsports makes bodies for 1/32 & 1/24 and we make the dirt mod bodies for HO Tjets and SCX Nascar chassis.
Check out our website and our products!:tongue:

Don't forget our new track is open and we are racing on it!

Ed
S&E Motorsports
S&E Raceway


----------

